# Request to land.



## Black Magic (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi there,

this is Stefano, 33 yo from Roma now living in UK.

I grew up listening about WWII from my two grandpas; one was in the Navy, one in the Army.
Also I've been fashinated in aviation since I was child, so the link was obvious...

I took the PPL, but old fashion kytes are always my love!

I'm sure to learn alot from you.

Cheers
S.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi Stefano..... Welcome to the forum. Look around and enjoy the place.

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 29, 2007)

Greetings mate....


----------



## plan_D (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome to this merry band of idiots. 8)


----------



## v2 (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Bf109_g (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi there and greetings from New Zealand


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome from down under, hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome from the other side of the pond.


----------



## Black Magic (Nov 30, 2007)

Thank you to everyone!

I'm pleased to be here.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 30, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2007)

Welcome there BM.Stay with us and enjoy.


----------



## DOUGRD (Nov 30, 2007)

plan_D said:


> Welcome to this merry band of idiots. 8)



We're not THAT merry!!!!!! Welcome B. M. Enjoy!!


----------



## Black Magic (Dec 1, 2007)

Perfect... I'm not THAT merry as well! 

Thanks for welcoming me men!


----------



## Emac44 (Dec 1, 2007)

plan_D said:


> Welcome to this merry band of idiots. 8)



G'day Stefano and welcome to the site.
One word of warning just ignore PlanD. We feed him his ration of raw meat once a week and he is fine. Sometimes we forget what time it is for feeding and he makes comments as the above as a timely reminder. Last time he wasn't fed properly. He attacked one green grocier a postman and 3 nun of charity. I can assure you it wasn't a pretty sight and we had to muzzle him for a week under local council conditions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 1, 2007)

I thought he was being hazed for joining the forum?


----------



## Emac44 (Dec 3, 2007)

No Njaco I wasn't hazing Stefano but PlanD


----------



## Heinz (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey mate welcome from Down Under.


----------



## plan_D (Dec 3, 2007)

I only attack people who need to be attacked, and that post-man was myself.


----------

